# Broyhill Brasilia 2 Piece Refinishing Project



## kschultzTX (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi there! I have used this forum to answer some of my questions for my first furniture refinishing project so many thanks to everyone for providing me with great knowledge. 

I wanted to post my finished projects and confess that I am still having issues with applying polyurethane on the tops of these projects. Bubbles, streaks, uneveness still prevail even after multiple sandings, starting over, wiping, thinning and trying different brushes. I am still learning. I may end up re-doing the top of the long dresser depending upon how long I can stand it like it is. 

These pieces belonged to my parents and about 15 years ago I was young and dumb and had them painted. Recently I have renewed my interest in mid century modern furniture and decided to undertake a huge project of restoring these to their original beauty. This was my first time even using sandpaper.  www.dogpawsintexas.blogspot.com


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Buy one of these ($5.00) and spray your finish. It's a LOT easier to get a smooth finish.

http://howto.homedepot.com/videos/watch/1834387632001/Preval-Versatile-Spray-Gun.html


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

MissionIsMyMission said:


> Buy one of these ($5.00) and spray your finish. It's a LOT easier to get a smooth finish.
> 
> http://howto.homedepot.com/videos/watch/1834387632001/Preval-Versatile-Spray-Gun.html


One of our AAW Local Chapter members was showing us that a few weeks ago. He brought one back from the National AAW symposium in FL. He gave it great reviews.


----------



## :-) (Jan 18, 2013)

That's some good work for sure. I've redone a coffee table and it was a joy and a pain all together.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Great work on the refinishing, the pretty grains really stand out. You showed the natural beauty of the wood.


----------

